# Arret intempestif imac G5



## pslauver (12 Octobre 2006)

Au secours mon imac G5 20'' 2 GHZ s'éteint tout seul au bout de 5mn sans que je ne fasse rien...

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

J'ai un peu peur que ce ne soit l'alimentation qui a rendu l'âme. J'ai eu le même problème avec le mien. Il s'éteignait tout seul et ne voulait plus se rallumer ou ne pouvait être rallumé que quelques heures après. 

Résultat des courses : SAV, changement de l'alimentation et de la carte-mère.

Et je ne suis pas le seul. Plusieurs de mes amis ont eu le même problème avec la même machine à la même époque 

Pour information, le mien a été acheté en janvier 2005. Les pannes ont commencé en mai 2005. 

Bien sûr, le tien n'est pas de même génération. Donc, ça peut être autre chose.

Donc, attends d'autres réponses avant de te précipiter au SAV


----------



## MamaCass (12 Octobre 2006)

D'accord avec Fichte, mais n'attends pas trop si tu arrives en fin de garantie !


----------



## pslauver (12 Octobre 2006)

Merci mais je suis plus sous garantie.

Par contre je pense pas trop a l'alim. car j'ai déjà eu ce problème et ca ne voulait plus redémarrer.  Là il a l'air de résister plus longtemps (3 h de suite).

Wait and see

Merci pour vos réponses si rapides.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Le mien aussi faisait cela. Parfois, il ne voulait pas s'allumer le matin, mais l'après-midi, il restait allumé deux ou trois heures. Avant de s'éteindre de nouveau. Donc, à mon sens c'est bien l'alimentation.

Tiens-nous au courant (sans jeu de mot).


----------



## amo (14 Octobre 2006)

j'ai eu le même chose il y a 3 semaines sauf qu'il ne s'est jamais rallumé (j'ai pu le remettre en route 2 fois et ensuite je n'y suis plus arrivée) : changement de carte mère !


----------



## Pooley (15 Octobre 2006)

pslauver a dit:


> Merci mais je suis plus sous garantie.
> 
> Par contre je pense pas trop a l'alim. car j'ai déjà eu ce problème et ca ne voulait plus redémarrer.  Là il a l'air de résister plus longtemps (3 h de suite).
> 
> ...



c'est l'alim à coup presque sur, je te dis ca parce que j'ai le meme eet que j'ai deja e uce probleme cet été.

apple prevoit une extension de garantie pour ce probleme donc ne t'inquiete pas à ce sujet


----------



## debelix (15 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

est ce que tu peux rallumer ta machine immédiatement une fois éteinte ou bien est tu obligé d'attendre?

Mon imac G5 s'éteignait aussi, je pouvais le rallumer. Je l'ai ouvert, il y avait plein de poussières au niveau des entrées et sorties d'air. Je l'ai nettoyé et tout a fonctionné normalement.

Cordialement.


----------



## Pooley (15 Octobre 2006)

ma machine est partie en reparation, on m'a changé l'alim et la CM, maintenant tout va bien.

le mieux c'est que t'ailleslà, que tu verifies si ton numero est compris dans la fourchette definie par apple, si c'est le cas t'appelles l'asistance et ils te dirons quoi faire


----------



## Skippy (16 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me...
mon iMac G5 20 pouces 2 Ghz, s'&#233;teint tout seul et red&#233;marre tout seul &#233;galement depuis hier soir.... une dizaine de fois.
Nous sommes pas les seuls dans ce cas.

Mon iMac est une r&#233;vision B...
Je suis vert...

Je vais essayer de le d&#233;poussi&#233;rer...
Pour info , la T° du CPU est de 62°C.


----------



## Pooley (16 Octobre 2006)

pareil, le redemarrage automatique c'est parce qu'il est programmé comme ca dans tes preferences, suffit d'aller sur le site d'apple verifier ton numero de serie et d'appeler le support.

c'est vrai que c'est dramatique comme probleme, mai sune fois que tu changes l 'alim/la carte mere tout va bien.

62° c'est bon comme temperature ne t'inquiete pas


----------



## Skippy (16 Octobre 2006)

Mon n° de s&#233;rie commence par W8525...
et c'est une r&#233;vision B, donc pas pris en charge par l'extension de la garantie...

Sur le site d'Apple : 

""Fourchettes de num&#233;ros de s&#233;rie : 
W8435xxxxxx - W8522xxxxxx
QP435xxxxxx - QP522xxxxxx
CK435xxxxxx - CK522xxxxxx
YD435xxxxxx - YD522xxxxxx
Les num&#233;ros de s&#233;rie de certains ordinateurs iMac G5 de deuxi&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration se situent dans le niveau sup&#233;rieur des fourchettes indiqu&#233;es ci-dessus. Ce programme n'affecte que les iMac G5 de premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration.""


----------



## Pooley (16 Octobre 2006)

bah le mien est une B aussi, mais mon numero de serie etait le bon.

je serai toi j'appellerai quand meme, histoire de... parce que ton numero de serie est proche de celui qui est indiqué par apple


----------



## Skippy (16 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour tes pr&#233;cisions.
je viens de faire un nettoyage int&#233;rieur du mac, il y avait plein de poussi&#232;res !!
...et maintenant, &#231;a tient ! Il y a eu quand m&#234;me 2 extinctions juste apr&#232;s le nettoyage...
je croise les doigts pour qu'il arr&#234;te de s'&#233;teindre tout seul...
sinon, je contacte apple care.


----------



## Skippy (18 Octobre 2006)

Bon, le nettoyage n'a rien chang&#233;. L'iMac s'&#233;teint tout seul r&#233;guli&#232;rement...
Le probl&#232;me vient de l'alimentation &#224; priori, comme les Rev. A...
Maintenant, il va falloir se battre pour que Apple prenne en charge la r&#233;paration...
Sinon, le remplacement de l'alim est apparemment simple &#224; faire, est-ce que quelqu'un sait combien co&#251;te ce type d'alimentation ?


----------



## babos (20 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,

Moi aussi j'ai depuis quelques jour un probleme avec mon imac G5 rev A tournant en 10.3.9

Je l'ai depuis fevrier 2005 et voilà qu'il commance à serieusement bugger le bougre  

au bout de quelques heures, kernel panic avec ventilos à fond  

l'ecran se fige alors avec un petit bug video.

là c'est arrivé il y a quelques minutes après avoir retiré le cable de connecion de mon nouveau ipod nano 2G  

Est ce grave docteur?


----------



## dakar (27 Octobre 2006)

ben, voilà, ça m'est aussi arrivé il y a un mois : mon Imac G5 acheté il y a 10 mois   et qui marchait parfaitement, s'est bloqué tout à coup sans que je fasse quoi que ce soit sortant de l'ordinaire, j'étais en train d'écrire un texte. 
 Toutes les manipulations possibles ayant échoué à le faire repartir, le SAV de la Fnac me l'a pris et expédié à Paris (Centre agréé Apple de la Fnac) ; et au bout de 15 jours, je l'ai récupéré . il remarche (pour l'instant)  parfaitement de nouveau. 
ma panne : un kernel panic, et j'ai alors appris ce que c'est !!! c'était la carte mère , qu'il a fallu changer...au bout de 10 mois... quand même, ça me fait penser que les Macs  d'à présent ne valent pas les anciens, comme solidité et fiabilité. ...car j'ai mon vieil imac G3, acheté il y a 4 ans et demi, qui continue à tourner sans avoir jamais eu un seul problème...  j'ai sacrément râlé, vous pouvez me croire..


----------



## endavent (29 Octobre 2006)

dakar a dit:


> quand même, ça me fait penser que les Macs  d'à présent ne valent pas les anciens, comme solidité et fiabilité. ...car j'ai mon vieil imac G3, acheté il y a 4 ans et demi, qui continue à tourner sans avoir jamais eu un seul problème...  j'ai sacrément râlé, vous pouvez me croire..



Je n'ai malheuresement pas connu les anciens mac, n'étant converti que depuis 2 ans et demi, mais on peut dire soit que le matériel actuel est de la m...e soit que je n'ai vraiment pas eu de chance :
- ibook g4 12" acheté en août 2004 : 2 réparations SG pour le trackpad, il y a quelques jours freeze de l'écran - tentant le tout pour le tout je l'ai démonté pour appliquer une lamelle de radiateur alu entre les puces principales (graphique et processeur) et leur système de refroidissement, et pour l'instant ça tient !)
- imac G5 Rev B 17" acheté en janvier 2005 : 3 interventions en 3 mois pour le problème du grésillement, finalement remboursé par Apple en mai 2005, remplacé par ...
- imac G5 RevB 20" disque dur HS au bout de deux mois, problème d'extinction soudaine et inopinée -il rentrait dans les n° de série défectueux) en mai 2006
- pour l'instant je n'ai aucun problème avec mon ipod nano qui date de septembre 2006, mais il vient du refurb alors il a déjà peut-être eu son compte 

Il faut vraiment aimer Apple quand même


----------



## OlivierL (30 Octobre 2006)

Pooley a dit:


> ma machine est partie en reparation, on m'a changé l'alim et la CM, maintenant tout va bien.
> 
> le mieux c'est que t'ailleslà, que tu verifies si ton numero est compris dans la fourchette definie par apple, si c'est le cas t'appelles l'asistance et ils te dirons quoi faire



J'ai laissé ma bécane pour un diagnostic chez L2S à Antony, ils m'ont dit ne pas être dans une série défectueuse...
Et je suis dans la plage de ton lien ! Si j'arrive à éviter 800 euro de réparation gràce à toi, je t'offre un resto 

N'empêche, ce sont des voleurs ou des incompétents ?
Mais c'est bizarre car si je saisis mon numéro (***********) de série sur le site d'Apple, il ne me trouve rien : 
Selon nos fichiers, l'estimation de la date dachat est le 21-mai-05. Par conséquent, votre produit nest pas couvert par les prestations service Apple.

Selon le lien, c'est que pour la première génération, et évidemment, le mien est de la seconde génération.
C'est quand même scandaleux cette histoire


----------



## sbultez (3 Novembre 2006)

Nouveau programme de garantie pour alimentations iMac G5 

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/powersupply/repairextension/


----------



## Pooley (3 Novembre 2006)

appelle l'apple store au lieu de le confier direct en reparation, c'est ce que j'ai fait et mon mac, bien qu'etant de deuxieme generation, a été directement pris en charge.

si ton ordi a bien été acheté en mai 2005, tu as de toutes facons un eextension de garantie de deux ans si il presente les ymptomes et fait partie des modeles defectueux (ce qui a l'air d'etre le cas sur ton numero de serie).

tu me dois un resto?


----------



## OlivierL (6 Novembre 2006)

Trop tard vu que je l'ai déjà apporté dans ce magazin, qui est tout de même CMAA (j'espère que c'est un garantie de sérieux quand même !?).
Et désolé pour le resto, mais comme mon iMac est de seconde génération, selon la boutique L2S, Apple n'a pas voulu le prendre en charge.
Bon ben, la prochaine fois, je prendrais l'apple care


----------



## sef (6 Novembre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous !

iMac G5 20 pouces 2 Go Ram Tiger 10.4.8. 
Aucun souci depuis un an. Mais depuis quelques jours, il s'&#233;teint tout seul brutalement, et ce &#224; plusieurs reprises.
Apr&#232;s que je le red&#233;marre, il n'y a m&#234;me aucun message d'extinction inappropri&#233;e.
J'y comprend rien.
J'ai r&#233;install&#233; Tiger, mais le souci persiste. Hardware Test ne d&#233;tecte rien d'anormal. Ai vu sur d'autres forums que le souci est fr&#233;quent, au moins sur les iMac G5 20 pouces...
Info ou intox?
Sais pas trop quoi faire
Qqun a-t-il une r&#233;ponse ? Merci d'avance.

nb: Dsl si ce topic est un doublon. Je crois pas l'avoir vu ici.

:modo: :mouais: il est 10 lignes en dessous... on fusionne.


----------



## Pooley (6 Novembre 2006)

raaaaaaah, mais c'est le même probleme, apple store support, numero de serie et en voiture.


----------



## sef (12 Novembre 2006)

Bon, merci, déjà, pour tous ces éclaircissements. Désolé pour le doublon, j'avais pas vu le précédent sujet.
En effet, on dirait bien que ce sont les systèmes portant le numéro EMC 2056 qui sont aussi touchés et plus seulement les numéros de série compris dans les fourchettes précités. 

Donc demain, assistance Apple et en voiture Simone !

Je ne sais pas si les Mac d'aujourd'hui sont plus fragiles que leurs ancètres, mais en 3 Mac seulement depuis les 11 ans de fidélité que je voue à la pomme, c'est le premier vrai souci technique que je renconte...

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/powersupply/repairextension/


----------



## Billou (15 Novembre 2006)

Bon et bien à mon grand regret je dois aussi faire partie de tout ceux qui ont un problème d'extinction intempestive... Malheureusement il ne fait pas partie des ordis reconnus par Apple qui ont ce problème. En contrepartie, son numéro de série est bien concerné par cet autre problème.
J'ai contacté Apple qui m'a fourni les adresses de centres agréés près de chez moi (enfin près, tout est relatif) et je donc devoir y passer je ne sais même pas quand.

Quelle poisse...


----------

